# AnyRail 5



## HardcoreABN (Jan 6, 2013)

I downloaded AnyRail 5 last night, but it does not seem to work right. When I get more than 4 pieces of track on the table, i get error messages of "not enough memory". I checked my CPU/RAM usage, and the program is eating up almost 3GB of RAM. Is there something I need to do to get it to use less RAM?


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Typicaly you cannot allocate memory usage in the program itself. However, you can change the amount of virtual memory that is allocated to your system. The rule of thumb for CAD software like Solidworks, is double the amount is physical ram. 

Example, my PC is maxed out at 8 GB, and I have the virtual setting at 16 GB.

I am using Win 7 Pro for my OS. Microsoft does a poor job of allocating virtual memory. VM uses the HDD for VM usage.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

hmmm. That doesnt seem right at all, Hardcore.

Have you tried rebooting your system?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Yea I would try a reboot, and check for a piggy back virus program.
Also do an update.


----------



## HardcoreABN (Jan 6, 2013)

No viruses that I can find, it is up to date, and was downloaded from their website. Computer has been restarted numerous times since then and same thing, soon as I start using it the RAM usage jumps to 2gb+ and it just bogs down. It is a shame, it seems like a really nice program too.


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

My computer runs 2.5 GB ram usage normally and rises to 2.54 GB ram when I use anyrail. I can have multiple apps running along with anyrail and I don't notice any slugishness. PC specs are I7 2.65 quad, 12GB ram, 120GB SSD, Windows7 Ult.


----------



## erkenbrand (Dec 6, 2010)

Try uninstall / reinstall. I'm not having any memory challenges on my beast of an old laptop. Version 5 is running fine.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

I'm running an old q6600 with only 4gb ram. and a bargain basement video card. I've also ran it on the loungeroom pc... Which is even worse than my main rig.

i have no issues with anyrail. I'd perhaps try a reinstall of anyrail.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I suggest you download a fresh copy and do a reinstall.


----------



## HardcoreABN (Jan 6, 2013)

will do that again, but try it from a different source.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

I run it on an old, old lap top and do not have any problems. It is turbo lister that kills my laptop.


----------



## schizrade (Jan 20, 2013)

rrgrassi said:


> Microsoft does a poor job of allocating virtual memory.


Not true at all.

OP, try updating all of your drivers for the system, especially the video and motherboard drivers.


----------

